
Is Artificial Intelligence going to take over the world? - aogl
https://qnswer.com/questions/read/Is-Artificial-Intelligence-going-to-take-over-the-world
======
aogl
I think this does start to show that non tech people are starting to hear
about AI quite a bit and the Hollywood movie plots and are starting to tie
them together and ask a few questions. Somewhat humorous though, but what can
we really say!

------
a-fried-egg
Depends. If it's built without boundary conditions, it'll go everywhere and do
anything since we'd no longer be able to control it and understand what its
doing on the backend.

